# Need help with endoscopy code



## swagel (Apr 2, 2009)

Correct code for endoscopy of  a cecostomy- thanks


----------



## jdrueppel (Apr 2, 2009)

Look at CPT codes 44388 - 44397 and see if this is what you're looking for.

Julie, CPC


----------

